# Electric car factory coming to Syracuse, NY



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Good! The more companies that start building electric cars, the better! Maybe that will push the big 3 to get in full gear to start building BEVs. I'd like to see Ford and GM do it. I know that Dodge has their concept and I really like it. This has been a slow game of follow the leader.


----------

